# Top and Bottom arrows



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2017)

I like the new top and bottom of page arrows, but could they be separated a little bit please. It's OK on the laptop, but on the mobile, I go up when I should be going down, and vise versa.

Ta


----------



## jefmcg (1 Nov 2017)

I love them too.

Yesterday I thought "I need a 'bottom' button" (to get to the reply box usually). I thought "I must post a request" then the next time I logged in, there it was!

Thanks


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2017)

As if by magic...

Now that's what I call service..... @Shaun


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> As if by magic...
> 
> Now that's what I call service..... @Shaun


Its magic, he was last on yesterday, 15:47


----------



## Yellow Saddle (2 Nov 2017)

I like them too, but would like it if they were visible from the word go. I first have to scroll down a bit to activate them. Sometimes I want to just directly to the last post on the page without scrolling.


----------



## psmiffy (2 Nov 2017)

Brilliant but on the wrong side


----------



## Shaun (4 Nov 2017)

Gaps added and it now stays on the page twice as long. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (4 Nov 2017)

Shaun said:


> Gaps added and it now stays on the page twice as long.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Oh, @Shaun, 3am? You need your sleep! But thanks.

but you haven't moved them the "right" side  (I don't know what that is)

Edit: I think they are fine where they are.


----------



## psmiffy (4 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> but you haven't moved them the "right" side  (I don't know what that is)



right side for a leftie -  - its discrimination is what it is


----------

